# Bunny has poop stuck to her butt and won't let me clean it off!



## rita1234 (Dec 28, 2011)

I recently got a baby mini lop and love her but she sits on her litter box all the time! She's starting to get dried poop on her butt and it's so gross! I know theyre supposed to clean themselves and she does but I don't think she can get it off, 

I tried cleaning her today and as soon as I picked her up (this is only the second time I've tried since I got her) she peed ALL over me. I won't be trying that again until I get her spayed.

Is there anything I can do to clean her? I'm keep her litter box clean I just don't want her dragging poop around the house:/ neither do my parents!


----------



## Buttercup n Charlie (Dec 28, 2011)

She probably peed because she was scared. Try picking her up facing away from you, scoop you hand in under her chest, and as you pull her up, curve (and support) her bottom away from you to face her from paws. This way if she pees again, it's away from you! This is also the easiest way to clean a messy bum  At this point, you can hold her close to your chest and clean the poop. Hold her reasonably snug, as shes not going to be too happy with what you're doing. But it's necessary and important that she doesn't have poop stuck to her.

The next question to ask is why is she always in her litterbox? Maybe the remaining area is not too comfortable? Change up the flooring/bedding on her sleeping area to see if you can make it more comfy for her. Or maybe buy a straw mat/box for her to sit in.


----------



## Kizza (Dec 31, 2011)

If you clean her just use luke warm water, don't use any soaps as bun bun's bum is too sensitive for it.

I had this problem with Rocky also but he didn't really get poop stuck to him. Are her poops hard or soft? If they are soft she might have a tummy upset.

The problem might also be that she doesn't have enough space outside of her tray, which is what the problem with rocky was.

Will you parents be ok with you getting a bigger cage? Is she an inside or outside bunny?


----------



## LakeCondo (Dec 31, 2011)

"Good" pebbles should be just that, like pebbles, so they wouldn't stick to her.

My Honey likes her cardboard box with an entrance & an exit hole cut in, which she enlarges. And I don't use a cage at all, but an xpen instead, with a waterproof floor under it. I go sit on the floor in it when we visit. And if she's messy, like with her hay or pebbles, it's confined to a 4'x4' area.


----------



## gentle giants (Jan 1, 2012)

What is her diet like? Is she getting a good quality pellet, a "plain" looking pellet with no colorful bits in it? It needs to be made with timothy hay. Also she should be getting a good quaility grass hay, and lots of it. LakeCondo is right, her poops shouldn't be soft enough to stick to her at all, they should be nice and dry.


----------

